# Consistent offshore fishing buddy



## WESTJ77 (May 14, 2010)

37 yrs. old business owner looking for a boat owner that goes out of the Corpus Christi, Aransas Pass area offshore fishing. I live in Devine Texas which is about 30 minutes south of San Antonio. Lived in Virginia Beach for four years where my friend had a 21' Trophy we would take out 50-60 miles at least twice a month. Really miss going and would like to find someone needing a buddy to help pay for gas and bait and ice or whatever. Like I said I own my own business so my schedule is pretty flexible. Let me know if you need help


----------



## ChadDobbs (Sep 4, 2014)

West I fish out of Port Aransas. I've been going almost every weekend. Lately it's been my gf and I going on my boat and she says she's tired of fishing... haha. It'd be great to have a couple more good fishing buddies.


----------

